# Aire etiquette



## Glandwr

I am still daydreaming. This time next year we will be doing it. Long term touring in Europe that is.

A couple of questions regarding Aires (and their equivalents in other countries). 

1.	Can you over stay your welcome? That is as they are provided by the local community how do they expect you to use them, stay a couple of nights and move on or could you stay a week/fortnight?

2.	If they are not bookable and you go out for the day planning to return is there any convention for saving your place or have you got to get back early enough to claim your pitch from scratch again?

Dick


----------



## bognormike

Dick

Many have restrictions to 48 hours, but these are largely ignored from what I have seen. I think if you went out & left your chairs or whatever on a slot then it might be that you would find somebody parked in your slot and your chairs at the side :roll: :lol: . Always a tricky one at busy times - it's as well to have a back-up plan if you can't find a place at an aire - and don't leave it too late to find one :wink:


----------



## tonyt

Many aires have a time limit - often 24 hours.

Some do allow longer stays, in fact some experienced aire users are able to stay for protracted periods by swapping pitches with friends and not allowing others to get in.

I don't know of any that are bookable.

It's not usually possible to reserve "your" pitch while you're away - very much first come first served.

At busy times and in popular aires the secret is to know where you're headed, have a few alternatives in mind and get there early.

However, don't be surprised if you find your spot nice and early with a nice space all around you and then three or four other motorhomes squeeze in with no room to breath.

It's polite to support the local businesses that fund the aires.

All part of the pleasure.


ps If you do find that "perfect aire" for heaven's sake don't post details of it on here as next time you visit it's likely to be full of MHFers


----------



## erneboy

For length of stay you can ask locally, the Mayors office or a tourist office will help. Some aires have signs giving information and as Mike says quite a few say 48 hours, but when spaces are not in huge demand we have asked and been allowed to stay longer. 

Reserving your space is a tricky one, many people do it. I do not as it does not seem right to me but that is just me. I think the pitch is ours when we are using it (or if we have paid for it, not if we intend paying for it). Mike is right in saying that people might just put your stuff aside, I would not but some might, Alan.


----------



## Ecosse

Dick...try to get on site mid afternoon.If the aire looks full wait around for a hour or so as the aires are also used by motorhomes as day parking and people often leave late afternoon.If the perimeter pitches are full park in the middle as long as you leave ample space for others to enter/exit. Don't use the space at the site of your van for sitting out as vans park close together! 8O Also don't use your awning for this reason.
Look at the photos on this site and you'll get the idea.

Regards
Mike


----------



## Mike48

Vans park very close (and I mean close) to each other so don't use a generator.


----------



## Mrplodd

In my opinion Aires are provided by local communities for MH's to "stop over" on temporarily. They are clearly NOT campsites and should not be treated as such. Unless there is a specific time limit stated I would view a couple or three days as being the maximum.

If you turn up and are lucky enough to find a space then whilst you are parked there it is "your" space. However if you move off then you relinquish all claim to that space. Would you expect to "reserve" a space in a free car park in your home town so you can "nip home for lunch" and then return to park for the afternoon???

If you want a "reserved" space my view is that you should use a campsite, not ry and "reserve" a space on an Aire.

Those are my personal views and I accept they will differ from others. that doesnt make me right OR wrong.


----------



## Boff

Hi Dick,

most aires indeed have a time limit. At least the free-of-charge ones. There are exceptions, but this is the general rule. Common time limits vary between 24 and 72 hours. Exceeding the time limits is - strictly speaking - a parking offence. Simply changing or swapping pitches on the same aire does not "restart the clock".

Now, if an aire is largely unoccupied in the low season, probably no one will frown on you if you overstay for an odd night or two. Especially not if you have vacated the aire for the day and returned in the evening.

However, there are always people who take it to the extremes, and stay for weeks without end. Such behaviour usually leads, after some time, the local council to take action. Which could mean that - best-case scenario - the offenders will be fined or their vans towed, or a fee will be introduced, or - worst-case - the aire will be closed completely. The latter has unfortunately happened for a few German "Stellplatz" sites recently, and for just this reason.

And about "reserving pitches" by leaving something behind: Public aires are - legally speaking - nothing else than _car parks_ reserved for motorhomes. So it is not only considered rude, but also an offence to reserve a pitch with any kind of object, while absent. It is like a Pay&Display car park: If you vacate your pitch, you might loose it.

Of course, if there is a warden on site, and you come to an agreement with him, then things might be different.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## raynipper

Mrplodd said:


> In my opinion Aires are provided by local communities for MH's to "stop over" on temporarily. They are clearly NOT campsites and should not be treated as such. Unless there is a specific time limit stated I would view a couple or three days as being the maximum.
> If you want a "reserved" space my view is that you should use a campsite, not ry and "reserve" a space on an Aire.


 >>>

I would tend to agree with everything MrPlod and others have said here.

Just one extra comment. Many aire's we have seen and used often have a car park or extra space within a short distance. So the 'overflow' goes there waiting for a slot or just passing through.

Ray.


----------



## neilmac

In my experience the only reservation possible is when you have to move to use the service point. Then Mrs neilmac stands in the space and smiles nicely  until I return.


----------



## Grizzly

We saw a fine example of pitch pinching at the stellplatz at Breisach am Rhein where you all park in nose to tail lines.

The small van in front of us set themselves up and then - I assume- remembered they had not filled with water. They left their mats in place, bikes, dog's bowls and levelling blocks and drove off to the borne.

Seconds later another, much bigger, van stopped briefly, swept all the first vans bits onto the verge, and barged in. The space was so tight that their luton overhung our bonnet and I'm glad they moved off first next morning !

No chance of reservations even for seconds !

G


----------



## EuropeanCampers

Crikey.

I've never used an Aire. Having read through these comments it does make me wonder why, apart form saving a few Euro, you'd really bother. Sounds horrendous!


----------



## Glandwr

Given the close proximity at busy times are they social places?

Dick


----------



## Mike48

Are they social places? In general no. Say hello to a Frenchman and he will probably ignore you. 

That's my experience in probably 100 Aires visited but others may have had a different experience. If Brits are around then that is different and is in fact a great place to exchange information about places to visit etc. But rarely do I see that many Brits around as I tend to visit out of the way places.


----------



## tonyt

GEH007 said:


> Crikey.
> 
> I've never used an Aire. Having read through these comments it does make me wonder why, apart form saving a few Euro, you'd really bother. Sounds horrendous!


Nah - quite the opposite.

There are hundreds of nice, quiet, pretty aires on which you can park quietly, with plenty of space.

The trick is to know what you like, do your homework and build up a list of aires that suit you.

On a long trip it can save you lots of pennies.


----------



## drcotts

tonyt said:


> GEH007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crikey.
> 
> I've never used an Aire. Having read through these comments it does make me wonder why, apart form saving a few Euro, you'd really bother. Sounds horrendous!
> 
> 
> 
> Nah - quite the opposite.
> 
> There are hundreds of nice, quiet, pretty aires on which you can park quietly, with plenty of space.
> 
> The trick is to know what you like, do your homework and build up a list of aires that suit you.
> 
> On a long trip it can save you lots of pennies.
Click to expand...

I agree. i like the freedon they give and as long as you use them like a car park and not a camp site you will be fine. A lot of aires are free esp in Brittany and rarely more than 5 or 6 euros a night. A camp site will cost double that.

Some of them are really nice and better than some camp sites ans usually local to the town or village.

We tend to toour in the morning and arrive early mid afternoon so we have chance to look round the local towm or shops and leave the van. Arrive back around 4-5pm and have tea and settle in for the night.

Phill


----------



## Vennwood

I agree with many of the earlier comments regarding time limits and at times crowding etc. But it all depends on where you are. The Aires with limits are generally small with room for 4 or 5 motorhomes usually limited to 24 or 48 hours.. 

There are many Aires that cater for 50+ or 100+ (there is one that boasts 280+) These large ones tend not to have limits. In winter overstaying is tolerated as very often you are on your own. 

In addition to Aires there are hundreds of wild camping spots, many on beaches or near forests. Some of these even have water facilities and there are no limits. There are other Aires that charge a few euros a night and most have full facilities (WC emptying, fresh water and waste emptying) some even have free EHU. Aires like Carro, Fountain de Vaucluse charge a few Euros to enter but you can stay as long as you like in theory without additional cost.

The one thing that is common throughout is reservations - there aren't any and if you leave to go out in the morning, be assured someone will take your place.

We have been using Aires/Stellplatz and Sostas for years now and find them very acceptable, most are safe and secure, some get very crowded but overall they are great. It means we can tour around for months on end when otherwise if we had to use campsites we would have to limit our trips to 3 or 4 weeks a year


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Hi,

The only thing I would add (and im not a seasoned Aires user but we did use them extensively on our 6 weeks in France this Summer), and that is, I don't think you would really want to stay on the same Aires for a week or two at a time. Not that there is anything wrong with them, the contrary infact. We love em (even with kids).

But there are so many to chose from, I would like to bet you could spend upwards of 5 years going from one to the next staying only 1 night at each.

It was quite obviously the busiest time of year when went during the school holidays. And yes they do get very busy, but I didn't experience them jammed in quite as badly as the picture painted here.

We also never had any problem with leaving the chairs and "wot not" outside whilst we went and filled up with water at the Borne.

ENJOY


----------



## Jean-Luc

gelathae said:


> Are they social places? In general no. Say hello to a Frenchman and he will probably ignore you.


Why not try 'Bonjour monsieur' or Madame next time :lol:


----------



## zulurita

Jean-Luc said:


> gelathae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are they social places? In general no. Say hello to a Frenchman and he will probably ignore you.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not try 'Bonjour monsieur' or Madame next time :lol:
Click to expand...

Quite agree, we try to say hello in French and also try out our French and have often got on quite nicely with our French neighbours.

The French are more reserved than us Brits but make an effort it is well worth it.


----------



## barryd

I agree, I found the French that we met on Aires were lovely. Sorry folks but we actively avoided parking next to British vans and tried to park next to the French or Dutch if possible as they were the most friendly.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Hi,

Suzy has enrolled on an 18 week French Language Course starting January just so we can converse more on our next visit.


----------



## eddievanbitz

Ly and I have used Aires for years and we have compiled a list of the four best ones by beaches.

These have fresh water, dump and the local tourist board people pop along in the morning and evening and unlock showers that you can use for about one Euro. The best bit is that local traders come round during the day and sell you their wares!

We find that no one objects to tables and chairs and BBQ's at night, offer a glass of somthing to someone often is the start of a great evening or making new friends.

An open mind and tolerance is the key. If your not planning on staying more than 24/48 hours if some one is being a prat it is easy to ignore them.

The best four that we have found after 20 years of compiling notes are

1  You dont think that I am that stupid do you
2  Not a chance! Post this information on the biggest motorhome web site in Europe
3  LOL not a chance
4  In your dreams buddy! :wink: 

I hope that you find this usefull :lol:

Eddie


----------



## whistlinggypsy

> 1 You dont think that I am that stupid do you
> 2 Not a chance! Post this information on the biggest motorhome web site in Europe
> 3 LOL not a chance
> 4 In your dreams buddy! Wink
> 
> I hope that you find this usefull Laughing
> 
> Eddie


Most useful post Eddie, we stopped at one of them in September and had a very enjoyable two days. :wink: :lol: Your secret is safe with me :roll:

Bob


----------



## Vennwood

eddievanbitz said:


> Ly and I have used Aires for years and we have compiled a list of the four best ones by beaches.
> 
> These have fresh water, dump and the local tourist board people pop along in the morning and evening and unlock showers that you can use for about one Euro. The best bit is that local traders come round during the day and sell you their wares!
> 
> We find that no one objects to tables and chairs and BBQ's at night, offer a glass of somthing to someone often is the start of a great evening or making new friends.
> 
> An open mind and tolerance is the key. If your not planning on staying more than 24/48 hours if some one is being a prat it is easy to ignore them.
> 
> The best four that we have found after 20 years of compiling notes are
> 
> 1  You dont think that I am that stupid do you
> 2  Not a chance! Post this information on the biggest motorhome web site in Europe
> 3  LOL not a chance
> 4  In your dreams buddy! :wink:
> 
> I hope that you find this usefull :lol:
> 
> Eddie


Here is a translation for you as Eddie must have had his glasses on backwards

*1 You dont think that I am that stupid do you
2. Not a chance! Post this information on the biggest motorhome web site in Europe
3 LOL not a chance
4 In your dreams buddy! :wink: *


----------



## eddievanbitz

:lol:


----------



## steco1958

Vennwood,

I couldn't quite get that, could you repeat it for me.


----------



## Boff

Hi!



GEH007 said:


> I've never used an Aire. Having read through these comments it does make me wonder why, apart form saving a few Euro, you'd really bother. Sounds horrendous!


Don't worry. Misbehaviour of aire users as described here happens only on rare occasions. And, honestly, have you always been pleased with all kinds of behaviour your camp site neighbours have shown? :wink:

We have spent many nights on aires and stellplatz, and in 99% we had no trouble at all. Quite often we were either the only guests, or had not more than one or two neighbours.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Zebedee

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Hi,
> Suzy has enrolled on an 18 week French Language Course starting January just so we can converse more on our next visit.


That's the key to everything Ian. :wink:

Funny lot the French. Many of them can speak quite good English . . . but they won't until you have at least made an attempt to speak to them in French. 8O 8O

Just a few words is all that's necessary, and suddenly you have a new friend who speaks almost perfect English!!! :roll:

Can't say I blame them in one way, but they do make a bit of a religion of it.

Conversely the Germans, Belgians and Dutch just accept that we are generally pretty useless at languages, and just talk to us in English without making a fuss.  

Dave


----------



## iandsm

*Aires*

Thanks Eddie, I now have the full information on your favourites. I won't tell anyone either and of course I can't tell you how I got the info either. :lol:


----------



## Grizzly

Zebedee said:


> Ian_n_Suzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Suzy has enrolled on an 18 week French Language Course starting January just so we can converse more on our next visit.
> 
> 
> 
> Conversely the Germans, Belgians and Dutch just accept that we are generally pretty useless at languages,
Click to expand...

Rather OT Dave but I don't agree...! It's one thing for non-English speakers to learn English - a internationally useful language -as their second language but if we have to learn another language which is it to be - French ? Spanish ? German ? Italian ? Greek ?

We can't reasonably be expected to learn more than the basics in most of them.

We lived in France in the 60s and, while we all spoke some degree of French and tried to do so, the village paid for a French /English dictionary that went from shop to shop. That was the only concession made; no-one spoke any English to us at all.

G


----------



## erneboy

In our experience Dave is correct, if we make an effort the French respond well, even if they do not speak any English many are willing to spend time explaining by almost playing charades with us. (I exaggerate, but only slightly). 

We are now in Spain staying at a restaurant owned by a German lady, there is one Spanish member of staff and two Romanian girls. None of them speak a word of English and we only have a little Spanish, German and school boy French, it does not really matter, we laugh and joke and using gestures and a mixture of their three languages with a little French added in we all get on very well and can communicate on many topics. It is also helping us with our Spanish as they realise we want to learn and are happy to take the time to correct us and help with pronunciation, Alan.


----------



## peejay

Reference the lingo...

I think the secret is to learn the basics of each language of the countries you are visiting before you go, then have a stab. 
In 99% of circumstances in all the countries I've been to it will always be appreciated and helps to break down the barriers.
What really annoys me is when a Brit walks into a shop speaking English with absolutely no attempt to communicate properly in the local tongue and is surprised when little help is forthcoming - then goes away telling all their mates that 'they're all ignorant and unfriendly in this country'. :evil:

Pete


----------



## Grizzly

I've listened to many British businessmen in French and German restaurants and cafes and been delighted by their fluency in either French or German.

I've also been on the receiving end of a very large number of French and German exchange students to my lessons over the course of many years and, living just outside Oxford, am constantly used as an impromptu guide by student - and adult- parties. 

If it hadn't been for the fact that I am reasonably fluent in French and German ( and have an NQT in Italian !!) many of them would have got no-where !

The grass isn't always greener and don't subscribe to the self-perpetuating myth that the Brits are poor at languages. We don't have as much opportunity to practise them, and it makes many shy to try but, off the beaten tourist track, it is unusual to find many English speakers abroad.

G


----------



## pippin

Aires (and municipals) are a great place to meet people of all sorts of nationalities.

What I really like is when I strike up a conversation in France in French with a stranger and after a couple of minutes or so it turns out that we both have English as our first language!

I think that is the key -"when in Rome.."

Here in Wales I will try Welsh; in France, French; Spain, well you get the picture.

It really is the key to fulfilling holidays when you can break the ice with the locals in their language.

It is courteous too.


----------



## barryd

I think its funny how the French will deliberately try and get you to speak, French, have a little laugh when you do and _then_ help you.

I always like to have a go but Mrs D is shy and feels embarrassed at attempting the language so I usually end up doing the talking. Half the time I dont know what Im saying but I have a go. I have had some strange looks. I am pretty good at asking for motorcycle parts (our scooter belt broke in the Mid Pyrenees) as we went to 7 bike shops to try and get a belt for our Peugeot scooter before giving up on French efficiency and ordering one from the UK.

Cant wait to get back there really


----------



## tonyt

We were once shopping in an Auchan store, decided on a couple of salmon steaks for supper that night and a couple of lamb chops for the next night.

My wife, never to be a linguist, quite ably went to the fish counter and said "Deux saumon, s'il vous plait" - all very nice in her Essex accent.

Then, moved on to the meat counter - couldn't get her tongue around the French for lamb chop but not to give up simply pointed and said "Deux of those s'il vous plait" - and got exactly what she asked for.


----------



## Vennwood

peejay said:


> Reference the lingo...
> 
> I think the secret is to learn the basics of each language of the countries you are visiting before you go, then have a stab.
> In 99% of circumstances in all the countries I've been to it will always be appreciated and helps to break down the barriers.
> What really annoys me is when a Brit walks into a shop speaking English with absolutely no attempt to communicate properly in the local tongue and is surprised when little help is forthcoming - then goes away telling all their mates that 'they're all ignorant and unfriendly in this country'. :evil:
> 
> Pete


Seen it happen so many times - 
Even worse is when, on the way out of the shop, they say it loudly to their partner or friends so the poor French could hear them.

Reminds me when I ran out of fuel many years ago and got to a Belgium filling station but had no Belgian Francs yet the guy let me fill up and I paid with a few Deutche Marks, French Francs and a couple of Engilsh Pounds. Got back into Kent, went to fill up with fuel but the guy wouldn't accept Scottish pound notes


----------



## Grizzly

I've told it on here before but it is still one of my treasured moments...

I'd gone into the reception of an Italian campsite and, dragging out every wisp of my appalling NVQ/Latin O level/ opera buff Italian starting in on the booking in process.

The receptionist listened very patiently and then, in flawless English and without a trace of sarcasm, asked if I'd like to go on as we were or have him do it in English and get us on our pitch before it got dark.

Bless !

G


----------



## Wupert

Vennwood said:


> peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reference the lingo...
> 
> I think the secret is to learn the basics of each language of the countries you are visiting before you go, then have a stab.
> In 99% of circumstances in all the countries I've been to it will always be appreciated and helps to break down the barriers.
> What really annoys me is when a Brit walks into a shop speaking English with absolutely no attempt to communicate properly in the local tongue and is surprised when little help is forthcoming - then goes away telling all their mates that 'they're all ignorant and unfriendly in this country'. :evil:
> 
> Pete
> 
> 
> 
> Seen it happen so many times -
> Even worse is when, on the way out of the shop, they say it loudly to their partner or friends so the poor French could hear them.
> 
> Reminds me when I ran out of fuel many years ago and got to a Belgium filling station but had no Belgian Francs yet the guy let me fill up and I paid with a few Deutche Marks, French Francs and a couple of Engilsh Pounds. Got back into Kent, went to fill up with fuel but the guy wouldn't accept Scottish pound notes
Click to expand...


----------



## UncleNorm

tonyt said:


> We were once shopping in an Auchan store, decided on a couple of salmon steaks for supper that night and a couple of lamb chops for the next night.
> 
> My wife, never to be a linguist, quite ably went to the fish counter and said "Deux saumon, s'il vous plait" - all very nice in her Essex accent.
> 
> Then, moved on to the meat counter - couldn't get her tongue around the French for lamb chop but not to give up simply pointed and said "Deux of those s'il vous plait" - and got exactly what she asked for.


Thanks for that Tony! Beautiful! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## erneboy

A similar story. My sister in law was in a bar in Spain and had had a few, well actually, quite a few. She wanted to know where a restaurant she had heard about was so she asked a few men at the bar. She asked in English but none of the men spoke English, she tried a few more times and while it was clear the blokes wanted to help they just could not understand what she wanted. She tried "Parley vous Francais" but there were no takers. Finally she tried "Sprechen sie Deutsch" to which one of the blokes replied "Ja". Sadly though Sprechen sie Deutsch is the limit of her german, Alan.


----------



## buellster

A few years back in a butchers shop in France I pointed at the display of sliced ham and in French said 'six ham please'. My youngest son interrupted asking why I had not made a correct sentence and told me the word for slice. I then asked for six slices of ham please. The butcher's expression was priceless. An attempt at any language is always worth the effort.


----------



## raynipper

Amazingly I am often complimented by the French on my French diction. Trouble is I rarely understand what they are saying as they come back too quickly and my ears are no longer 100%.

We find there are two types of French. Those who will realise our limits, slow down and annunciate. And those who just seem incapable of anything less than a machine rattle or words.

Ray.


----------



## pippin

That's the handy thing with French, so many shared words.

If you don't know the word just try and think of the obscure, literary or learnéd word in English, Frenchify it and you are very likely to be understood.

Slice = tranche, we use that word in English meaning nowadays a slice or portion of income or a block of shares.


----------



## Zebedee

pippin said:


> If you don't know the word just try and think of the obscure, literary or learnéd word in English, Frenchify it and you are very likely to be understood.


Neat idea Pippin.

So if you wish to be less than complimentary "_Pilloque_" should work a treat! :lol: :lol:

Dave 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## pippin

_"Peese orfe"_ - Vous comprende?


----------



## Wupert

pippin said:


> _"Peese orfe"_ - Vous comprende?


Wee


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Zebedee said:


> Funny lot the French. Many of them can speak quite good English . . . but they won't until you have at least made an attempt to speak to them in French. 8O 8O
> 
> Just a few words is all that's necessary, and suddenly you have a new friend who speaks almost perfect English!!! :roll:
> 
> Can't say I blame them in one way, but they do make a bit of a religion of it.
> 
> Conversely the Germans, Belgians and Dutch just accept that we are generally pretty useless at languages, and just talk to us in English without making a fuss.
> 
> Dave


Slightly OT. We were parked up outside of an Aire that was full (the only one we never managed to get on, Gruissan Plage).

When a very friendly Dutch family came over who had been extensivley travelling the area. They all spoke superb English, with the best being the Daughter, followed by the Son, Dad and lastly the Mother (who still spoke really good English).

The Mother was telling me about Saint Marie and trying to give me directions from here (which was about 100 miles away I would guess).

Everyone was listening intently to the Mothers directions when she says *"You will know when you are there because you will see all the Penguins".*

Well I couldn't laugh obviously as it would have been very rude, but her family all burst out in fits of laughter and started talking to her in Dutch. Then the Daughter corrected her, "She means Flamingos". Spose you had to be there but it was very comical, especially the families reaction.


----------



## Zebedee

Hi I and S

Embarrassing isn't it!! A lot of Dutch speak better English than we do. They have almost no accent and are far more precise and grammatically correct!  

I still stick by my earlier comments _(in spite of a rare disagreement with Grizzly! :? )_ but will add a couple of points I left out earlier.

When on the Continent we are the foreigners! We are guests in their country, and if they don't want to speak to us in a language foreign to them - why should they!! :?

What really makes me cringe _(and we've seen it too often near the Channel ports - day trippers perhaps? :roll: )_ are the British yobs, not all young, who wave their arms and shout loudly in English at waiters and shop assistants - then make quite audible and extremely rude comments about them to their mates.

Those waiters and assistants almost certainly speak excellent English, working as they do in close proximity to tourists almost every day!! 8O No wonder some of then don't much like the "_Rosbifs_". 8O

That's basically why I don't blame the French for their reluctance to speak in English until we have been courteous enough to at least make an effort in their language. :roll:

_Well off topic now   , but I doubt if the OP will mind as his query had been answered quite comprehensively before we began to wander!! :wink: _

Dave


----------



## JockandRita

Zebedee said:


> So if you wish to be less than complimentary "_Pilloque_" should work a treat! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Dave 8O :lol: :lol:


I like it Dave, and Pippin's reply too. :lol:

At Honfluer, we drove into a pitch next to a large Neismann & Bischoff MH, owned by a French couple who looked as fit as a pair of athletes. He was about 60 ish and couldn't speak a word of English, and my French was restricted to words of greetings, please and thanks. 
As soon as he saw that I had two hook up leads, he was all over me, as his wasn't long enough to reach the mains outlet. We set about connecting and sharing one socket between us. Not only did he and I get on like a house on fire, but we both helped a young French family who were having all sorts of problems with their power and water systems.

It turned out that his neighbour in Mont Blanc was a Brit. :lol:

We have found the Dutch to be very friendly and extremely good speakers of English. When in Luxembourg, one Dutch guy with long blonde hair, earings, nail varnish and make up ( :? ), got quite agitated with me, when I complimented him on his English. 8O

For the OP, we try to avoid Aires or Stellplatz like this one below, at Dusseldorf.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## pippin

What a load of "_boules_"!!!


----------



## jeanie201

Not sure how to respond to Eddievanblitz. Is he really serious in not wanting to share "good" aires he has visited? How can this be? It is not in the spirit of motorhoming as I understand it nor in support of the places who provide aires for people to use and spend money in local shops. Happy to share details of all aires in France we have stayed on (around 400) with anyone. How about we start a share an aire thread? I will set it going with 3 of our favourites and perhaps Eddie can then add 3 of his and so on?


----------



## JockandRita

jeanie201 said:


> I will set it going with 3 of our favourites and perhaps Eddie can then add 3 of his and so on?


That sounds good to me Jeanie. :thumbright:

Jock.


----------



## Grizzly

jeanie201 said:


> How about we start a share an aire thread? I will set it going with 3 of our favourites and perhaps Eddie can then add 3 of his and so on?


Put them in the MHF database Jeanie. That way you'll be able to use the database to find aires and sites to use so it is win-win.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=add

G


----------

